# Failure turning plywood



## GenuineGeek (Dec 22, 2012)

*Failure turning plywood*

Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
Here are the pics of what happened. I am not sure if my tool caught the wood and caused the break or if the break caused the piece to move and and then catch.
In any case, the plywood came apart (not at a glue line) and flew and bounced around the garage.
Thankfully I am ambidextrous and almost always find a way to stand at lease mostly off to one side or the other while turning and I was untouched.

Lessons learned:
1. I am never going to turn a piece made from used 10 year old construction grade plywood. You never know how that piece has been used and if it has been stressed in places and is ready to come apart. I will continue to use plywood but only brand new cabinet grade. 
2. I need to get better at using that skew tool.

Here are some pics of the process.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


I don't think I would have used the skew for this type of turning.

The skew works great it the grain runs parallel to the lathe axis but will catch like crazy on any other grain orientation.

In my opinion, a gouge and scraper would be the way to go. Just my 2¢


----------



## GenuineGeek (Dec 22, 2012)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


I agree. This was only my second turning since high school (mid 40's now) and I need to relearn an awful lot.


----------



## dean2336 (Jun 8, 2010)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


you might want to try glueing your blank up on a skew so your plys are not vertical-say five to ten degrees so your plys are on a slant not vertical--i had the same trouble on my OSB turnings


----------



## GenuineGeek (Dec 22, 2012)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


Dean, I was intentionally testing that layout. Last week I created one where they were horizontal instead of vertical. I may try some on an angle as that should look good.
I will NEVER use old plywood that I don't know if it has been stressed or flexed at lot. Only new cabinet grade from now on.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


I agree with lew, I would not go at ply with a skew.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


The plywood quality was my first though when you said it went to pieces. Maybe Baltic Birch would be a better choice. Better luck next time.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


GG, I think you would have better success if you turn the plywood with the grain running parallel to the bed of the lathe. I turn a lot of plywood and find that you get a much better pattern when you turn a shape into the side of it ( take a look at my last bowl) and I find it is much stronger in that direction. At one time I used a few pieces of plywood for spigots or tenons to hold the piece in the chuck using it in the direction you did there. The darn thing separated just like what you had happen. I don't turn any of it that way any more…................Jim


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


Sharing these types of experiences can be more valuable than basking in our successes. You came away unscathed, and perhaps will prevent another from being harmed.

Entertaining read too!


----------



## GenuineGeek (Dec 22, 2012)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


Exactly Buckethead, that was my main goal. That, and it keeps me humble to admit my failures openly.


----------



## 78woodspinner (Mar 21, 2016)

GenuineGeek said:


> *Failure turning plywood*
> 
> Last Saturday I posed a goblet that I had made from construction grade 1/2inch plywood that was glued up and then turned. It came out better than expected.
> Today I was trying to turn another complimentary piece from the same products and process.
> ...


I only use carbide tools on plywood!


----------

